# HTC Rhyme: Boot-loop after RUU



## RuLEoF2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry that this is a bit drawn out but a lot has happened leading up to this issue.

I've been trying to root my wife's HTC Rhyme (aka: Bliss). I had tried all the methods I could find (ZergRush, OneClick, TocoRoot, etc) and none were working. In the process, something hosed the boot routine. I got that fixed by flashing an extracted boot.img, but lost WiFi.

I recently got a hold of a custom recovery that allowed me to flash an RUU from the SDcard. From there, I used an update utility to install a later ROM version. All seemed fine until I rebooted the phone. Here's what I did....

First, I relocked the bootloader. Then, I ran the RUU installation utility.

Once the installation was completed, I ran SuperOneClickRoot to attempt root. That didn't work, so then I tried ZergRush which completed and automatically rebooted the phone. I then installed a couple of root apps to see if I had root and I did. Whether it was S-Off or not, I don't know.

I then unlocked the bootloader and rebooted back to the bootloader for the first time since ZergRush. I flashed CWM recovery and rebooted. That's when the boot-loop started.

To try to fix the loop, I relocked and reinstalled the RUU which did not solve the problem. I tried at least a half dozen times between the two RUU installation utilites that I have and I got the same results each time. Everything looks fine until I reboot, then the loop starts. It gets as far as the end of the boot animation, shuts off and reboots. Sometimes, the home screen comes up for a split second but rarely.

Any help here wouid be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RuLEoF2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fixed it.

Thanks anyway.


----------

